
Real World Data: Wealthfront Tax-Loss Harvesting - deegles
https://blog.wealthfront.com/real-world-data-wealthfront-tax-loss-harvesting/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheUpfrontBlog+%28The+Upfront+Blog%29
======
acyacy
Is there a particular reason most US investing startups require an SSN? A lot
of foreign ones seem to only need the address/id (it's usually okay if the
investor is foreign).

If you're in Australia and want to try investing in a similar way check out
[http://getfirststep.com](http://getfirststep.com).

